# phpBB forum



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

has anyone ever set up one of these? if so, how'd u do it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

By setting up do you mean just adding catagories, colors, and such or do you mean adding the software to the server?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2005)

software to server


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

They do have a instruction page/file. It will walk you through it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry, My host takes care of the software end. I just have to do the interior decorating. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Sorry, My host takes care of the software end


 fish_doc, you mean install from your CP? Sometimes, well mostly with free hosting, they alter the scripts and that really messes up the system! h/e if it's a good host, nothing to worry about!

I am running a board, But I got many troubles with backing up and restoring data. And ypu, crashes are really annoying!
He he, during my time, i have many help from www.phpbb.com You can find what you need to upload there and how to install the board, how to run it. If you have a good host, phpBB is a good system you want to start.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

actually my host provides the php software and updates for it. I just do the basic upkeep as far as colors and permissions. The whole thing is kept on their server so only backups are kept on my computer.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okie... backup is very important!  When you're free, try looking up at phpbb.com you'll find neat stuff!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Scuba, if you have the money, start out with a good forum software and buy vBulletin. There is nothing better then it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Or Invision Board?  h/e they're quite costy...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

i have no money so thats out of the question...
but i really want to set up a phpbb, but it seems so complicated. i finally understood how to fill out the installation form, but there was some error. i didnt want to try and figure out how to re-do the table so i made a new domain name. this time im definitely going to need some help. 

max_payne:
can you tell me what you filled out in the fields? (im pretty sure i understand the database stuff)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well you dun need to make a new domain, for another board, you just need to have another table prefix for the database like phpbb1_ 
About the fields, I forget, but you can follow my way sent by mail...


----------

